# UK Tax Treaties, tax havens, helpful information



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

UK Treaties

HM Revenue & Customs: Tax Treaties

Tax Information Exchange Agreements

HM Revenue & Customs: Tax Information Exchange Agreements

There are several links on those government pages for people to legally utilise ambiguity to *legally * utilise tax loop holes and know where to place your assets

Tax evasion is illegal and nobody should act in a criminal manner however tax avoidance is legal and utilised by many people or corporations who wish to get more for less and by using tax havens

It's a fact that people who choose to have the money they’ve hidden abroad invested in complex financial products, rather than in simple bank accounts, manage to get round the rules.

As in anything always contact a qualified accountant for details however I have found a site called Investopedia that has information both from the main link and the sublink

Tax Haven Definition | Investopedia
Investopedia ? The Web?s Largest Investing Resource

Note however that the UK is determined to lead on the issue of tax havens at home and abroad. In the coming months they will continue the pressure to end offshore tax secrecy, while at home they will try and scrutinise financial legislation to seek to ensure it does not make it easier for corporations and wealthy non-domiciled individuals to avoid paying what they describe as a "fair share of tax" This is of course so they can grab your money...my attitude is why pay indirect for some Chav's Christmas gifts through your taxes or for that money to be used to fund some third world banana republic :confused2:

The Independent Time to close tax havens loophole, says Miliband - UK Politics - UK - The Independent says of a speech by the UK Labour Party’s leader:

and the UK’s Observer Tax havens must name evaders, says Ed Miliband | Politics | The Observer has more:

Ed Miliband, the Labour leader, is to demand that the government forces Jersey, Guernsey and the Isle of Man to reveal the identity of British tax evaders with money hidden on the islands however the UK government will find they will have a hard job digging around further afield..


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

What a surprise. Paul Ashton giving advice of how to avoid paying taxes....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not being familiar at all with UK taxes, I'll just remind folks that tax avoidance (i.e. structuring your financial affairs to reduce your tax bill) is perfectly legal. Tax *evasion* (structuring your financial affairs to hide or obfuscate funds or income streams) is generally very, very illegal.

I'll also add that the OECD (among other NGOs) has been coordinating a program for years to shut down the various tax havens and is starting to show some success in getting governments to cooperate in the release of banking and investing information.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

